# DFP DGJet 300i dtg printer - does anyone have one?



## Cute Wee Thing (May 5, 2008)

Hi I'm in Australia and I am about to purchase a dtg printer - DFP DGJet 300i. It is manufactured in Japan and the company I'm buying it from insist it's the newest and best model out with self cleaning and a flawless white ink system - basically I can't find any reviews online or in these forums....can anyone shed some light?
Thanks for reading


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Jacqueline,

I have not heard of this machine before. One thing you will want to consider is what type of support you will get with a machine from japan. I would be very leary of this, as I know most machine brands and I have never heard of this particular machine. I myself have the dtg hm1. I would check to see what supplies you will need such as ink and pretreatment and where is it available also other things such as what type of printhead does it use, what type of damper system does hit have. Is it bulk in or cartidges? What do you do if it breaks down, will you be able to get support for it?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Self cleaning and flawless? Even the $100,000 DTG machines aren't self cleaning and flawless!. If they are trying to sell you a DTG claiming these feature I would be very very wary.


----------



## Cute Wee Thing (May 5, 2008)

Hi BobbieLee,
Thanks for your speedy reply, I will call the company today and ask them the questions that I don't know, what I do know is that it is bulk inks 4 white and 4 colour it prints at 5760dpi it has an external self cleaning mechanism and the guys I talk to are really nice and helpful It does come with a 1 year parts and labor warranty and they also have a local technician should anything go wrong. They are sending out the head technician to install it and show me the ropes. I wonder if they have renamed the machine for their own business...I will also ask them this! I do have a pdf of the printer, is there any way I can get it to you because maybe if you see it you will recognize it? worth a try maybe? Also I pay for the printer and it takes 2 weeks delivery from Japan is there any way to safeguard this transaction as it is costing $25,000AUD + gst after all!!!!!! eek!
Cheers
jacqueline


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Interesting, I have not heard of this new DTG printer in Australia. Do you know what company distributes this? A google search doesn't bring up anything so it must be very very new (or renamed as you have mentioned).

If you send me the PDF I can have a look at it for you. Just PM me.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Zhenjie,

Its not from Australlia, its from japan.

jacqueline, that dpi is wrong. It goes up to 2880 dpi, here is a link I found for a company that sells this machine. dgjet . It almost looks like dtg kiosk but the control panel i think looks a little different. As far as self cleaning there is no dtg machine that is self cleaning, they all require maintenance. make sure you read all you can about maintenance before you recieve your machine because you want to be prepared for what you will need to do to take care of your machine and avoid printing issues due to things such as clogged print heads and such. There is a ton of info here at tshirt forums if you use the search function at the top of this page and input dtg maintenance.

When they are telling you its self cleaning they are selling you a bill of goods I guarantee it. Do not listen to that nonsense or you will have problems. Prepare yourself with knowledge to be able to take care of your purchase. I think what they are talking about it having a external self cleaning mechanism is simply it has a wiper assembly that wipes accross your printhead. All dtg machines have this and it does clean off excess ink but in no way does it make the machine self cleaning, and it probably has a auto cleaning cycle but this does not clean the outside areas that need to be cleaned,. You will still need to clean the surface of your printhead, the wiper assembly and your capping station. You will also need to shake your white ink on a daily basis to make sure it does not settle. Not doing these things will cause print head clogging. Also make sure to keep your area where the printer is at, at the proper humidity level.

My advice really is just read as much as you can here about taking care of your machine so that you are prepared, do not believe all of this about it being self cleaning or it will cost you money.

I hope this helps you and if you need any specific info please feel free to ask, I am more than happy to help you.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Just received the brochure from Jacqueline. It does look like a new DTG machine and looks similar to the T-Jet and HM1. Brochure doesn't specify which Epson print head it uses or inkset, but does list some new features not seen before in a DTG machine. 
1) Auto preset cleaning system (I guess similar to the HM1 auto-clean, but you can specify how often)
2) Self testing function (not sure exactly what it is, perhaps a nozzle check?)
3) External cleaning device. Again, not sure what it is but looks promising.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Bobbie: Was aware that the print is from Japan. What I meant was that I was not aware of this new printer being sold/distrubuted in Australia and I keep an eye on the market quite often. 

The link you posted is not of the machine. Its more a TJet3/HM1 in that the entire head moves. The external cleaning device is not the wiper blade either, its actually a contraption thats located outside the print head. The brochure however doesn't explain what it actually does. Thats something Cute Wee Thing has to find out!


----------



## Cute Wee Thing (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys for you immense help and concern for my query I will check out your link BobbieLee and can you please let me know what other questions I should be asking? What do you think of the price? 
Zhen - what do you think of the Company Direct Distributors have you heard of them? as you are both based in Melbourne (am I right?) Will check out the link and get right back to you all  thank you...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am actually in us in california  Can you send me the pdf? I would love to take a look at the specs on there to see exactly what is listed on there.


----------



## Cute Wee Thing (May 5, 2008)

Hi BoobieLee - this is not the same printer I can email you the pdf if you would like to check it out but I need your own email as I can't seem to attach here through PM you can send me your email by PM if you wish....no problem if you don't.

Soz our messages must have crossed would be delighted to send PDF!

Soz again I meant the the company direst distributors and Zhen are both in Melbourne....I did not make that very clear sorry!!!


----------



## Cute Wee Thing (May 5, 2008)

Hi have emailed the PDF to a few of you and things are looking better than I thought - so I'll gather a few more questions than I'll call the distributor today and then I'll let you all know the outcomes! thanks to Zhen and BoobieLee for all you help and advice - looking forward to hearing what BobbieLee thinks of the PDF and Jay also...... watch this space....


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi jacqueline,

Yep zhenjie is right, it look kinda similar to my hm1. I would be curious to know what the external device does. But all other features are very similar to my machine. Do you know if it has a white ink agitator? Mine does and this cuts out the step of having to shake the white ink. It appears that the external device may be a system to flush the lines and head which would be cool if that is what it does, but you would still need to clean all of the things that I mentioned earlier even with that. I flush my system every four weeks with distilled water to keep buildup out of my lines. To do this I have to switch out the ink for distilled water. It apprears that this device may be something like that to cut out the having to switch out the ink to do it. That would be a cool feature.

I would definately still plan on the other maintenance as I dont think there is anything that can take care of the parts that need to be cleaned on a regular basis. Also make sure to ask what printhead it uses. I am assuming it is epson based but ask what model printhead it has. Mine has the R2400. Also ask what kind of ink it uses, most here in the us use dupont. I wonder if they use the dupont white there also. It may be we are seeing a new printer out there  the other link that you put above has my machine on there the dtg hm1.

I look forward to hearing all of the answers you get 

BobbieLee


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

From all the contact details I can see they seem to be in WA and QLD offices, dont see any mention of a Melbourne office. By all means, if you find a Melbourne office I'll give them a visit this week as I'd like to see the printer in person.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh and in addition to the good points Bobbie has raised when asking the distributor. Find out what RIP it uses. That could be one of the most important questions because if its a new RIP (the program you use to print artwork) then many users on this forum might not be able to help you when you run into RIP related problems.


----------



## Cute Wee Thing (May 5, 2008)

Ok guys thanks for all that I will call this this arvo and ask all that - They have promised to send samples and i think they may have arrived today so I will go and pick them up and get on that phone!
Cheers again 
Jacqueline

Oh, Zhen, you are right no office in Melbourne it was Perth soz....


----------



## Cute Wee Thing (May 5, 2008)

OK just off the phone and I have the following information for you guys....It is an epson head R1800 and It uses Dupont inks.
The cleaning system is set to go off every 1/2/4/8 hours approx you choose how often and it cleans the heads by way of pumping ink through the head so that it doesn't dry up. yes is has a damper system and he could not specify which one. It does not have an agitator for the white ink and yes BobbieLee it requires maintenance! he said the more the better and agreed that flushing with distilled water is the way to go. The RIP software has been specially formulated for this machine it can do loads more that other rip software packages (apparently) so like Zhen has mentioned no-one here could help me although, the techy at the company knows the software package inside out and would be able to assist with any problems over the phone. He has promised to have the samples in the post asap...I have been waiting on them for over 3 weeks now and no that was not them I picked up  .
He has also promised to forward me a customers number so that I can ask them about the printer and their service....that would be good as long as it's areal customer!!!
So what do you all think is it still worth it or should I be looking at something completley different?????


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The R1800 is a discontinued Epson printer, but parts should still be around for a couple of years from what I am being told. My gut reaction would be to find a real customer and go see it in their shop. See how it prints, watch how a design goes from the graphic software (i.e. Corel, Photoshop) to the RIP and then to the printer and see what the real cost per a print (i.e. cost per ink, time it takes to printer,...) is on one of your graphics. I would also see if you can watch the real customer clean the machine. It is very easy to see a machine print in a show room or on a trade show floor because it could always be a brand new machine. Seeing it in a real shop would make a big difference for me. Although this could cost you some travel expenses, it will be well worth it in the long run. Good luck with your decision and let us know what you decide. It is was interesting to hear about new machines.

Mark


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Jacqueline,

Ok it sounds like similar features of the tjet or kiosk. I am not sure about the r1800 although mark above knows more than I do about that hehe. Mine also does the auto head cleans and the distributor is right, it purges ink thru the printhead. Did you get the name of the rip software it uses? If it is sold thru that place you linked that sells the dtg printers I wonder if it also uses rip pro or iproof. I think most of the rip softwares are similar in the way they work for the dtg machines. I would also suggest seeing someone print and do pretreatment so that you can see how they do it, I would also suggest you take a file with you for them to print so that you can see from the beginning of the process to the end, instead of them using a file they already have ready to print. I am still curious what that device is on the side of the machine with the bottle.

Well if you have any other questions let us know


----------



## Cute Wee Thing (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for advice I will wait for them to call me with a customers name etc and then I will ask if they have one of these printers near me somewhere....for this money I wouldn't mind a little travel to feel happy! I may be sometime before I decide.........but i WILL let you know what I decide in the end

Thanks again
Jacqueline


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I just did a little research and am going to look into it further but the R1800 as Mark said is a printhead marked to be discontinued by epson, or may have already been. Apparently it was used in the tjet 3 (which was discontinued due to printer problems shortly after they started selling them) And I think anajet also used the R1800. I would ask them about if the R1800 is a discontinued printhead because from what I can see it is from all the research I have done and that would worry me a bit.

Here is one link I found trying to find out what machines use the R1800 Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University
This was from before the tjet 3 was released for sale and it did not stay on the market for very long before discontinued. I believe though the problems that were with the tjet had to do with registration and alignment issues so that should not effect you. I would however check to make sure you will not run into problems in the future as far as being able to buy printheads.

Ok I looked at compass micro which is an authorized epson dealer and they do list the printhead as having it available so apparently it is still being sold. Dont mind the way this post is written as I have been researching at the same time hehe  Well it looks like for now you wont have a problem finding printheads.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It should be pointed out that Epson has released the replacement printer for the R1800 - the Epson 1900. The early reports are that it is very similar to the R1800 and it might use the same parts as the R1800. If (and there is no guarantee on this if) this is correct, then the replacement parts should not be that big of an issue. But, you should do you homework on this first before making a buying decision.


----------



## Cute Wee Thing (May 5, 2008)

Yes I will ask about the printhead, as I gather I would need to buy one every year or so...is that right? and I will enquire as to where the nearest machine is to see it working.....but can I just recap with you all that this is a genuine Direct to Garment printer with a bulk ink and white ink system, we have gathered that it does self clean the head and that with regular maintenance it should be fine, the printhead is not discontinued (yet) and they are still selling this printhead in other models at the moment and I will be able to purchase more when required.....
so if I go see it in action and I am happy with it, is there any other problems/concerns that you guys might still have?
......my problem is handing over the lolly then wait 2 weeks for a delivery from Japan!!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

That would be the only concern I have. I would definately try to talk to a couple of other owners just due to the fact that it seems to be a new model and you want to make sure it is working well for other people.


----------



## lilly4 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, I'm in WA and I have one of these printers. It is from Singapore although made in Japan. It is 'Fukutomi' brand and it is really hard to find out much about them. This website Sign Technologies Australia : Home, Source for sign making supplies and equipment - vinyl cutters, LaserPro laser engravers, solvent printers and even more signmaking supplies! shows a picture of it and has some info about it. It is quite a sturdy machine & I find that it prints quite well, but there isn't all that much help around for it - especially in Aus & a fair bit of guess work is envolved. I'm happy to answer any questions about it and would love to hear from someone who knew more - that is for sure! I use DTG inks with it and the Rip programme is TurboRIP V1.0. I hope that helps, I am new to posting on this site


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Lilly 

I am so glad you came here to tell us about your machine. I am dying to know what that external device is? What does it do? Thanks so much  I have been trying to figure out what that thing is and we have all been stumped trying to figure it out.

Thanks again and welcome to the forums


----------



## nsaramago (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello All,

First reply in almost 2 years of the forum,
I am the distributor of Fukutomi for Portugal and been working on the machine for over a year and yet I have not decided to go public with it, the machine is very good, what is necessary is more client "awareness" for this type of equipment.
The new 300i machine that was showed here is not the one I received from their brochure, I will talk to them and get back to inform you guys.

Regards,


----------



## nsaramago (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi there,

The machine is still based on the 2100 print head, It has an external cleaning device that can be programed to do the cleaning of the white ink nozzles from time to time.
The cost is much higher than their previous machine.
That´s all the info I could get from them.

Regards,


----------



## printmytee (Sep 18, 2008)

nsaramago said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First reply in almost 2 years of the forum,
> I am the distributor of Fukutomi for Portugal and been working on the machine for over a year and yet I have not decided to go public with it, the machine is very good, what is necessary is more client "awareness" for this type of equipment.
> ...


Hello Sir

I would like to tell you that i bought my first DTG from Fukutomi and the experience was really really terrible, They sent me a Printer and one Installation CD, the Installation CD was not having any mention of any kind of security lock, when i installed the printer and run the software, it terminated saying it needs a security lock, i looked thru all the packaging once again and . . . . there was nothing which can even resemble like a USB security lock . . . When i took this issue with my local agent who is taking care of this product in my country . . he came back with a reply from the company claiming that the dongle was misplaced in the transit, and claimed that another dongle will cost me US$600 !!!! 

There was no mention of any kind of lock anywhere in the packaging . . how can they simply throw a $600 worth lock inside a CD JAcket ??? without even mentioning about it !!

Tomorrow my buyers are coming to see the samples of the garments and i m sitting with a US$10000 printer without its software for the fault i chose Fukutomi as my first printer

Beware users . . . 

the company never even bothers that u have invested such a big amount, they dont even provide u any hard copy of the manual on proper papers which can guide u thru installations

The back side of Printer where bottles are sitting, states the colors which dont even have White and when u ask them they tell you, fill RGB with white ink . . .cant they even buy small stickers to do so !!!

When u ask them why didnt they mention the Security lock, they simply say it is not their fault, it was the fault of my countries customs or it got lost in transit . . they put it they are sure so if i need to get it solved . . i need to pay them again !!!

wow !!

What an experience !!


----------



## printmytee (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi All

I would like to tell you that i bought my first DTG from Fukutomi and the experience was really really terrible, They sent me a Printer and one Installation CD, the Installation CD was not having any mention of any kind of security lock, when i installed the printer and run the software, it terminated saying it needs a security lock, i looked thru all the packaging once again and . . . . there was nothing which can even resemble like a USB security lock . . . When i took this issue with my local agent who is taking care of this product in my country . . he came back with a reply from the company claiming that the dongle was misplaced in the transit, and claimed that another dongle will cost me US$600 !!!! 

There was no mention of any kind of lock anywhere in the packaging . . how can they simply throw a $600 worth lock inside a CD JAcket ??? without even mentioning about it !!

Tomorrow my buyers are coming to see the samples of the garments and i m sitting with a US$10000 printer without its software for the fault i chose Fukutomi as my first printer

Beware users . . . 

the company never even bothers that u have invested such a big amount, they dont even provide u any hard copy of the manual on proper papers which can guide u thru installations

The back side of Printer where bottles are sitting, states the colors which dont even have White and when u ask them they tell you, fill RGB with white ink . . .cant they even buy small stickers to do so !!!

When u ask them why didnt they mention the Security lock, they simply say it is not their fault, it was the fault of my countries customs or it got lost in transit . . they put it they are sure so if i need to get it solved . . i need to pay them again !!!

wow !!

What an experience !!


----------



## Cute Wee Thing (May 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one to say that yes I have the Fukutomi 300i and I love it!!!! I got it in April and have never looked back... The quality is second to none and I can do so much on it, it's easy to look after and all the little glitches are easily fixed. The company I bought it from are on call 24/7 and I just call when I have any issue and they can help me over the phone...They did fly over and set the machine up for me and showed me how to use it...I am snowed under with orders and no time for much else (except my babies!!!) and that's about it...apologies to those who have been desperate to find out all about it but yes It's great... and the white ink is awesome. I am handing in my notice for my day job as I don't even have time to scratch my nose  
I have an order for a local surf shop that I am doing today so I must go and will answer some questions if you have any.... but I will only check in every now and then....

Thanks Guys..

and thanx for all the advice in the early posts 

'lovin the tees Jax


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Sudhir,

OmniPrint International www.omniprintonline.com, may be able to help you out regarding software, technical advice for your specific printer, I also PMed you.

Regards

Rod


----------



## printmytee (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Jacqueline

I am sure you are very lucky, this friday i got the new software lock for RIP software TurboRIP after paying them again for $630 for RIP software which "got lost" in transit as per them and their rude email "pay for the new software lock or forget it". Guess what !! it does not have any documentation other than a 30 page PDF file on the CDROM. May be i m very much over demanding customer as some of the readers might think . . but i m too anxious to start with the project for which i m not getting any support from the manufacturer. . i spole to Joe in singapore who is supposed to be tech support person and he says they are still trying for the best combination of CMYK ratio and asked me also to try it, 

Anyway, i got the first print on the white fabric and it came out nicely . . i was too happy and forgot all the troubles i had to go thru . . overwhlemed i put the Black Fabric . . and . . . . the color didnt even appear on the black fabric . . .

Today being sunday they are closed, will try to get it sorted out tomorrow and let u guys know more about it.

Thanks !


----------



## printmytee (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Rod,

Thanks for your help, the problem was not technical, it was something which i didnt get and was charged for, i paid them again and they sent me the lock. 

Thanks again !

Sudhir



DirectSupply said:


> Hi Sudhir,
> 
> OmniPrint International www.omniprintonline.com, may be able to help you out regarding software, technical advice for your specific printer, I also PMed you.
> 
> ...


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

We've heard of it. Unfortnately in the U.S. we only get selective brands but over in the other half of the world the DTG options are quite large. Arakis is Australian built why not try them? They use Spectra printheads in their new machines.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

To:"Printmytees"
Inorder to print on black fabric you first have to pretreat the fabric then dry it on the heat press then print a white base then print color. Ask your Rep/tech person for instructions.


----------



## printmytee (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Brian, 

thats the main problem with Fukutomi, there is no one who will respond to you on Tech until u threaten them that u will claim the money back or try to take any other action. 

I will try your suggestion today and update here

Thanks for the help !!

Sudhir



Brian said:


> To:"Printmytees"
> Inorder to print on black fabric you first have to pretreat the fabric then dry it on the heat press then print a white base then print color. Ask your Rep/tech person for instructions.


----------



## printmytee (Sep 18, 2008)

Cute Wee Thing said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick one to say that yes I have the Fukutomi 300i and I love it!!!! I got it in April and have never looked back... The quality is second to none and I can do so much on it, it's easy to look after and all the little glitches are easily fixed. The company I bought it from are on call 24/7 and I just call when I have any issue and they can help me over the phone...They did fly over and set the machine up for me and showed me how to use it...I am snowed under with orders and no time for much else (except my babies!!!) and that's about it...apologies to those who have been desperate to find out all about it but yes It's great... and the white ink is awesome. I am handing in my notice for my day job as I don't even have time to scratch my nose
> I have an order for a local surf shop that I am doing today so I must go and will answer some questions if you have any.... but I will only check in every now and then....
> ...



Hi Jacqueline

Can you tell me how much time it takes with your printer to print on a Black Fabric, mine is taking 20 minutes or more, m i missing something in my setup ?

Please help me if you can !!

Thanks !

Sudhir


----------



## calorcalor (Oct 17, 2008)

printmytee said:


> Hi Jacqueline
> 
> Can you tell me how much time it takes with your printer to print on a Black Fabric, mine is taking 20 minutes or more, m i missing something in my setup ?
> 
> ...


HI everybody!

I have been very interested by our conversation as I'm planning to purchase a DFP-300i or equivalent. I have to cincerns I would like to share:
- I heard that the printheads are very fragile
- the black shirts have to be pretreat

The techno has not reached its maturity yet, is that right? What is your feedback about that after so many months of use?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

In order to print on Black fabric or any dark colored fabric with ANY dtg printer, the fabric must first be pretreated with a pretreatment solution supplied by the ink suppliers, then heat cured, then a white underbase must be printed on the fabric then the color is printed on the white base.


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,

For an 8 by 11 print on black it should not take more than 3 to 4 minutes. I may be the RIP software you are using. Additionally the printer, sold in the states under the brand FreeJet TX has a wet capping unit unique to the printer which preserves the printhead and keeps it from clogging when not in use.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

WholesalePrint said:


> ... Arakis is Australian built why not try them? They use Spectra printheads in their new machines.


Late reply here, but Arakis using spectra printheads on their machines? Interesting indeed. This is a direct quote from the ink page on their website: No pretreatment, they say? Interesting!

*High viscosity A-Tex inks for Spectra Heads*

Print vibrant colours without clogging your system
MP-15 RatingHigh viscosity A-Tex white ink for Valve Jet white underbasing. Pre-treatment not required for this bright white underbase or standalone single colour.


Low cost per print saves you dollars. NOT pre-treating garments saves you time and sanity! Pigmented A-Tex inks for standard heads.


We source the brightest pigments for our bright inks - see the difference our bright ink set makes, print with less ink to achieve the same result, or dump it down and go bold!
​


----------



## duca (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Jacqueline,

How's the printer so far? Have you had any major problems with it? I'm interested in this printer. I'm contacting the sales from fukutomi in singapore.

Thanks,


----------



## Cute Wee Thing (May 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Long time no type!

So... It's been nearly a year since I bought the DFP DGJet 300i DTG Printer, and I'm sure some if you would still like to know how things are going...

Well, It has been the best investment I have made, It's perfect for what I offer and what I do, for one-offs and personalised clothing it's been the way to go, to produce a perfect image on individual items it's great.

My customers send me their images or photos and I make up a .pdf send it back, once they ok it, I print it! easy peasy and lots of great feedback to boot!

It requires maintenance, that I do every month, I clean the head with alcohol wipes (they're great!) the capping station and other bits and bobs, sometimes I need to clean it more often but it seems to last the 4 weeks no problem. The self cleaning mechanism flushes ink through the lines to keep the head moist and I have that set to every 4 hours (as it was using to much ink for every hour) and that's it, I had one blocked line when the humidity was 85% and the temp was 38d so I figure that was ok, as it's performed well throughout all our really hot weather this summer.

I have not needed to replace any parts (fingers crossed) as yet and I just love the white ink, sometimes it takes a wee while to get it flowing but once it's going, It's awesome 

I am now looking at a tshirt designer software for my site that is my next step and I've just read the piki ware thread and I'm exhausted! If anyone has a good idea on that (something good and not too pricey!) please PM me.

OK, so if anyone has any specific questions please ask, but as I said before I only check in every now and then.

I just thought you all deservered a little update

Thanks to all again and happy T-shirt printing to everyone
Cheers
Jacqueline


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks so much for coming back and updating. I occasionally have wondered how this machine worked out for you, as I have not seen any one else with one yet  It sounds alot like your self cleaning mechanism is similar to the wims system that is now being used on several of the newer machines. Thanks again for the update


----------

